
3 of the 4 highest voted HN posts feature Apple - bearbin
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story
======
samstave
Makes sense - Apple's impact on a lot of stuff we do in the industry is
significant.

